# PS3 NAT type 3 I HAVE TRIED EVERYTHING!



## serenityzero (Sep 5, 2011)

Someone please PLEASE help me. I have NAT type 3 on my PS. I have assigned the PS3 a static IP. I have added that IP as a virtual DMZ port. I have opened the ports on my router. I have done everything in every guide I can find. I have NAT 3. Someone please help.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Can you post the exact make and mdoel of your modem and router?


----------



## serenityzero (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a Siemens Gigaset SE567

Telus said they can't help me and I should contact Sony. Sony says they can't help me and I should contact Telus. -_-


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is that the only external device you are using to connect to the Internet? Also, how exactly is the PS3 connected to the Internet?


----------



## serenityzero (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,

There are two computers connected and the PS3 I'm trying to connect. Everything was working fine until I moved it from the wired connection in the living room and tried to do wireless in my bedroom. I tried it on wired again but it still didn't work.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is the PS3 able to establish a connection to the Internet before testing the NAT type?


----------



## serenityzero (Sep 5, 2011)

It can connect to the internet I guess (it doesn't fail any tests) it just says upnp isn't available and nat 3. So I can connect, I just can't do anything :laugh:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried turning UPNP on or off (depending on the current setting) in the router?


----------



## serenityzero (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah I tried fiddling with upnp. Like I said, I tried everything I could think of and everything I could dig up in five hours of internet scouring. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, or if it just won't work on this gateway model...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd suggest resetting the router to factory default settings and reconfiguring the ports.
Note: This will reset everything you have set in the router, including network keys (WEP, WPA etc.), time, filters etc, and restore the router completely to default settings. Take a paper clip, and push it in the reset button for 10-15 seconds. Then restart network devices. If you cannot connect back to the Internet, try contacting your ISP.


----------



## serenityzero (Sep 5, 2011)

sadly, I've tried resetting the router and doing everything over again. sadder still, telus basically told me to shove off because they don't care.  thanks for the help though


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

At this point I'd recommend buying a new router. If you know someone who has a spare modem/router, that would be a test as to whether the problem lies in your modem/router.


----------



## serenityzero (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, I'm reasonably certain it's the stupid thing. We're getting a new one from Telus but I don't have much faith that it will help. I don't think gateways and playstations get along very well. Have you heard of a modem/router combo working with the PS3? I think I'm going to end up having to twist my roomie's arm to change services. Telus has been crappy anyway lol


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

PS3's can work with modem/router combos, but in your case the modem/router may be faulty.


----------



## serenityzero (Sep 5, 2011)

Will try the new one when it comes in. Hopefully you're right, otherwise I'll be back lol Thanks so much for your time--I figured it might be screwed but I thought I might just be being stupid, lol


----------

